# headed out sat.



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

headed out sat. nipple bound what's the word . i knows it;s gonna be a little bumpy but do-able 

bills still around?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

plenty of bills. "dana ann" snagged 2 blues and a sail on sunday


----------

